# Strong Warning about Chomper.ipk



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well there had to be a downside right?

Yesterday after installing the android chomper build i was wondering what was making my TP slow and laggy. I went to Govnah and found it set to 'Palm Default'. Tried to change it and no dice. Went and installed a new kernel (I had F-4) and downloaded Uber. Worked fine. Went to Govnah and again, no Overclocking was avalible. It appears to max at 1.188ghz, no higher regardless of kernel....

WebOS doctor is the only current fix that appears to work for everyone, including myself. 

Heres a thread: http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/302426-uberkernel-3-0-2-68-govnah-1-0-7-1-188-only-2.html

Some posts from rwhitby:

That line says you are running some Android kernel, not a webOS kernel.

In fact, the 'chomper' there means that the package has not uninstalled itself and your device has remnants left over which will cause you issues.

-- Rod

Installing the "chomper.app.android" package will prevent you from ever being able to use another custom kernel until you doctor your device.

-- Rod

Please pass this along to all forums with the TP. If this thing messes with the kernel, its only one step away from making bricked devices......


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

I read in that 'other' site that if you re-install the stock kernel, you can then go back to F-4, Uber, etc.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

you can install it, but in the case of some over there, myself included no matter what kernel I got, it will install but not allow overclocking

I don't know if it is just me or not, but in preware all I can see is uber and stock. F4 and F16 aren't there anymore


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Uninstall chomper, uninstall custom kernel, reinstall palm kernel then reinstall custom kernel. Worked for me a few times


----------

